# Friend's ex puts his dog up for sale



## jpeast (22 Mar 2011)

Hi guys

Just wondered has my friend any recourse. going through bad break up with his ex. 

she told him lastnight that she has put his dog for sale in local paper. he contacted newspaper to ask for ad not to be printed. they refused as add is paid for.

He asked them how could someone advertise his property for sale the reply, i believe, was we dont ask if the person placing the ad owns the item.

Is there anything he can do???


----------



## pinkyBear (22 Mar 2011)

What is his ex doing with the dog in the first place that they can sell it! If your friend really wanted the dog wouldn't they have taken the pet themselves.


----------



## Sue Ellen (22 Mar 2011)

If all else fails get someone else to buy the dog on his behalf.  Sounds like a lovely lady - not.


----------



## truthseeker (22 Mar 2011)

pinkyBear said:


> What is his ex doing with the dog in the first place that they can sell it! If your friend really wanted the dog wouldn't they have taken the pet themselves.


 
Agree with this - if the ex has the dog she has the dog because he left the dog with her - if he wanted the dog he would have taken it with him.


----------



## Jane Doe (22 Mar 2011)

jpeast said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just wondered has my friend any recourse. going through bad break up with his ex.
> 
> ...


buy it back? he knows where the ad is so could be first in line before others see it.not being smart genuine answer


----------



## askalot (22 Mar 2011)

What a bitch. The dog I mean of course!


----------



## jpeast (22 Mar 2011)

Sorry guys they both live in same house for time being. he is moving out next week.
it just seems to be a rather nasty act.


----------



## Ceist Beag (22 Mar 2011)

So he brings the dog with him and she loses out on the cost of the ad, what's the problem? It's not like he has to sell just because there is an ad in the paper!


----------



## truthseeker (22 Mar 2011)

jpeast said:


> Sorry guys they both live in same house for time being. he is moving out next week.
> it just seems to be a rather nasty act.


 
It is a nasty act. I suggest he allows a friend to buy the dog and then reports the ex to the guards for theft and sale of his property.


----------



## NorfBank (22 Mar 2011)

truthseeker said:


> It is a nasty act. I suggest he allows a friend to buy the dog and then reports the ex to the guards for theft and sale of his property.



Why make a difficult situation worse though or stoop to her level?

Just tell your friend to man up and take the dog back.


----------



## DB74 (22 Mar 2011)

I'm sure she has a pair of designer shoes or a designer handbag which could fetch a nice sum on ebay


----------



## truthseeker (22 Mar 2011)

NorfBank said:


> Just tell your friend to man up and take the dog back.


 
Indeed - in fact, if the break up is bad to the point that she is trying to sell his dog out from under him, why is he still in the property? Why doesnt he go and stay with family or a friend?


----------



## pa12 (22 Mar 2011)

put an ad in the paper from the dog selling his owners wife/girlfriend,giv a good description of the woman.hehe


----------



## jpeast (22 Mar 2011)

See there is also a child involved. so hence why he wants to stay plus they own the house. 
He doesnt want the dog to go simply because of his childs love for it.
But back to my orginal question can he stop the advert appearing??


----------



## Complainer (22 Mar 2011)

jpeast said:


> But back to my orginal question can he stop the advert appearing??


You can't expect a newspaper to get involved in their break-up. He could theoretically get a High Court injuction to stop it appearing, but this would really be a huge waste of everyone's time.

The solution here lies in the two adults reaching some sensible agreement. If he has to move out, or move the dog out temporarily, so be it.


----------



## truthseeker (22 Mar 2011)

jpeast said:


> See there is also a child involved. so hence why he wants to stay plus they own the house.
> He doesnt want the dog to go simply because of his childs love for it.
> But back to my orginal question can he stop the advert appearing??


 
So in fact, its not *his* dog, its actually the family dog, and now a member of the family has decided they want to sell the dog.

I agree with Complainer.

Tell them both to grow up, start behaving like adults and if your friend being in the house is an untenable situation and causing ridiculous problems like this then he would be better off leaving to live somewhere else as this kind of rubbish is not healthy for either of the adults in the house, or for the child.

Obviously in a break up like this it is not practical for the couple to stay under the same roof, so someone needs to move out and they need to get the property sorted out (sold, rented, whatever).

Logic would dictate that it would be easier for one person to move out rather than whoever is going to be the custodial parent of the child plus the child, if they are not married then presumably the child will stay with its mother.

So the answer is for your friend to move out - with the dog.


----------



## Bronte (23 Mar 2011)

I agree with Complainer and truthseeker.  

And OP you'd be well advised not to get involved in this tit for tat. These people need to grow up and behave like adults.


----------

